# AZ Jay Peak day ?



## JDMRoma (Mar 5, 2014)

Just checking to see if there is any interest of doing a meet up at Jay Peak  ?

I had mentioned it in another thread and there is some interest but wanted everyone to see it.

Just an informal meet up, Im not familiar with JP...Never been...but want to get there this year.

Any tips would be welcome from the Jay Locals.......or if you'd like to show us around that would be Cool too !

if you would be interested post when it would be best to go / what days

With our crazy weather.....Id like to go sooner than later as it seems like conditions are good right now.

I could do mid week(with slight notice) or weekends, Sat the 22nd is the only day I cant do it....

Thoughts ???

John


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes i be down maybe do one day at Jay and one at Stowe or Sugarbush. I dont know the hill well i have my Vermont ski card for savings maybe weekend this spring would be great  with me.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm interested. I have a Jay voucher as well as could help distribute RSNE 2 for 1's (Sunday-Friday) to help facilitate.
Not available until April and really can only swing this on a wknd.
Would be interested in a carpool to help ease the boredom of a long up and back in 1 day.

Will keep an eye on this if anything comes together.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 5, 2014)

I like this idea. I could probably do a weekend or a weekday in the 2nd half of March or in April.


----------



## dlague (Mar 5, 2014)

I am in!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 6, 2014)

I might be up for that. I have the Fox 44 card. April could be a VT ski trip.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 6, 2014)

I hope to get up to Jay while conditions are good.  

I know that Jay offers 50% off to passholders at other mountains.  Does anyone know if this applies to Saturdays?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 6, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I hope to get up to Jay while conditions are good.
> 
> I know that Jay offers 50% off to passholders at other mountains.  Does anyone know if this applies to Saturdays?
> 
> ...



Yes same here, if I hear warm up coming....Im going before !

Last time I checked it out...last year it was $45 if you have a Season pass from any other mountain and $5 for the RFID card...
You cant get the discount at any ticket booth and would need to go to skier services or something like that.
No restrictions on weekends as far as I know.......not as listed last year and cant seem to get on the web site this morning.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd go if we could get a good deal on lodging. I have a season pass there that I rarely use.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like the discount is $56, and then $5 Rfid card..........


----------



## moresnow (Mar 6, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Looks like the discount is $56, and then $5 Rfid card..........



Mountainsportsclub.com offers Sunday-Friday 2 for 1s that you can print. Cheap to join. The twofors are the main reason to join in my opinion.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 6, 2014)

RSNE has 4 coupons in their book for Sun-Friday JP 2 for 1's. I could bring all 4 along w/ me if I'm able to attend when this is scheduled.


----------



## dlague (Mar 6, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> RSNE has 4 coupons in their book for Sun-Friday JP 2 for 1's. I could bring all 4 along w/ me if I'm able to attend when this is scheduled.



And you do not have to pay for the RFID card since they provide you with a one time use paper one.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd definitely be down if we could manage it during the weekend. Never skied there and it is at the top of my "to do" list.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 6, 2014)

I would be down for this also.

I could do a weekend, weekdays, or a combo. Won't drive that far for less than 2 days, would prefer 3.

Would have to be after 3/22.


----------



## dmw (Mar 6, 2014)

Following to see how it develops...


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 7, 2014)

only days I cant do are the 22nd, and 29th......

The 15th and 16th are open.......Incoming Storm on the 13th ....Just throwin it out there.

Great....didnt know about the onetime rfid card....cool


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 26, 2014)

Bump to this----still hoping to make it up there if there is anything in the works.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 26, 2014)

^same here.  Could possibly pull it off this weekend and/or next.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 26, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> ^same here.  Could possibly pull it off this weekend and/or next.



I could do Saturday......or any time next weekend or from there on out !


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 26, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> or any time next weekend or from there on out !



^this.  
I plan to do a lot of skiing in April.  The "where" is tbd.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 26, 2014)

4/20, 4/26 or 4/27 work the best for me but I could possibly do one of the 1st 2 wknds.


----------



## dlague (Mar 26, 2014)

Will be there 4/20 and possibly some other day depending on which mountains are still open.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 27, 2014)

If this happens on a Sunday, I will likely have an Irving bogo or 2 for anyone who might need one.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 27, 2014)

Leaning towards pulling the trigger on this.....this Saturday.
Not that I would be opposed to doing it again though !


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 27, 2014)

I can do this Sat. My only hesitation is impact from Friday's weather. If Jay mostly dodges that, I'm in.  Could go either way....


----------



## dmw (Mar 27, 2014)

It's probably wishful thinking, but the Jay weather blog predicts 4" for Sunday morning.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm free Sunday too...


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 28, 2014)

Going to Plan B for Saturday......Cannon it is !

Jay will have to wait !


----------

